# [Solved] Unable to compile kernel with genkernel.

## aarne

I'm a Gentoo newbie so excuse me my ignorance. I'm trying to compile kernel with genkernel for the first time. Everything seems to go fine untill I get the following error message:

gcc  -g -O2 -Wunused -Wall -Wcast-align   -o modinfo  modinfo.o zlibsupport.o

*                    >> Copying to cache...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d

* Running with options: --bootsplash --install --gconfig all

* ERROR: Could not find klibc tarball: /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.1.16.tar.bz2

I cannot install klibc because its masked. 

What to do?

Thanks 

ALast edited by aarne on Mon Jun 19, 2006 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyblord

Tips on dealing with masked packages:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Masked

----------

## aarne

Installed klibc (thanks cyblord). However I still get the same error message.

Here's the complete output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d
> 
> * Running with options: --bootsplash --install --gconfig all
> ...

 

I tried installing klibc-1.1.16 but I still dont have the file /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.1.16.tar.bz2 but I do have  /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.2.1.tar.bz2.

A

----------

## aarne

Aah ..   :Exclamation:  I have the following in my genkernel.conf file:

```

KLIBC_VER="1.1.16"

KLIBC_DIR="klibc-${KLIBC_VER}"

KLIBC_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/klibc-${KLIBC_VER}.tar.bz2"

KLIBC_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/klibc-${KLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

Is it safe to change the first line to KLIBC_VER="1.2.1" ?

----------

## aarne

Changed the klibc version line in my genkernel.conf file and it works fine. I'm using my new gentoo-kernel   :Very Happy: 

A

----------

